# Confusing bacopa? need id please



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

I have this around for a while but still can't identify. Though very pretty plant, does anyone knows? Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Lindernia rotundifolia_ probably. Want to say grandiflora because of the reddish color, but it looks a bit small for that.


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Lindernia rotundifolia much closer. Thanks.


----------

